# Test kits for ponds



## Richard Aldridge (3 Sep 2021)

Hi,
I've just built a small patio raised pond,it only holds about 300 hundred gallons with a  filter/uv capable of 1000ph,it is well planted with marginals, Lilly and 3 oxygenating deep water plants.
Very lightly stocked with 4 small goldfish and nothing else but maybe get a Shubunkin or two later on.

I like to keep an eye on water quality at the beginning to make sure everything is going well so I use API test kits for my aquariums but my question is will the same test kit be ok to test pond water?

Looking forward to hearing back from you pond experts and thanks in advance.


----------



## John q (3 Sep 2021)

Would be surprised if there's any difference between the two test kits other than price.
This thread might be of some interest to you.




__





						Tetra 6 in 1 test strips
					

Can anyone tell me what is the difference (if any) between the Pond and Aquarium variety? I ask as I'm about to purchase for use in my aquarium but the pond one is cheaper..! Oh and I already know test strips suck so no need to tell me again. lol



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## Richard Aldridge (3 Sep 2021)

Thanks John,interesting thread, I'll save my money.


----------

